# Do these have any worth?



## Rreyes097 (Dec 7, 2021)

These came off my purple AMD CPUs I take them off before I process the gold off the cpus. I save these cuz I think they might have some worth perhaps some silver? If anybody knows what they have please let me know that I'm saving these for a good reason or not.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 7, 2021)

Did you mean to include a picture?

Dave


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 7, 2021)

I did. But I think it's just regular silicone die.


----------



## Geo (Dec 10, 2021)

Silica and aluminum. The aluminum is used to make the gates inside the chip.


----------



## mmzhr (Dec 10, 2021)

Rreyes097 said:


> I did. But I think it's just regular silicone die.


if you dissolve die chip glass with hydrofluoric acid you can recovery gold from inside of die chip


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 10, 2021)

There is no need to dissolve the silicon chip. Hydrofluoric acid is extraordinarily hazardous and rarely recommended for what we do. As far as I know, there is no gold inside the chip.

Dave


----------



## Geo (Dec 10, 2021)

Hydrofluoric acid is unlike the other acids which might give you a chemical burn. HF can kill you in one exposure just by touching your skin. If an area of a couple of square inches of skin is exposed to HF, you must get medical help immediately or you will have a heart attack that is fatal. Assuming you have enough time. HF will cause the dissolved calcium in your blood to precipitate as a solid in your blood stream. Instant heart attack.


----------



## mmzhr (Dec 10, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> There is no need to dissolve the silicon chip. Hydrofluoric acid is extraordinarily hazardous and rarely recommended for what we do. As far as I know, there is no gold inside


i tested before some of die chip have gold trace in die chip i mean chips before 1990


----------



## mmzhr (Dec 10, 2021)

Geo said:


> Hydrofluoric acid is unlike the other acids which might give you a chemical burn. HF can kill you in one exposure just by touching your skin. If an area of a couple of square inches of skin is exposed to HF, you must get medical help immediately or you will have a heart attack that is fatal. Assuming you have enough time. HF will cause the dissolved calcium in your blood to precipitate as a solid in your blood stream. Instant heart attack.


ohh really!! 
thanks for information 
god bless you


----------



## mmzhr (Dec 10, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> There is no need to dissolve the silicon chip. Hydrofluoric acid is extraordinarily hazardous and rarely recommended for what we do. As far as I know, there is no gold inside the chip.
> 
> Dave


thanks


----------



## Rreyes097 (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow


----------



## orvi (Dec 12, 2021)

Sometimes it is not worth chasing the trace gold that could be trapped inside. Beryllium, cadmium stuff is still around and the danger is real. They just dont have that cross bones with skull pictogram on them when you have these chips n stuff in your hand. Looking pretty, gold plated... Innocent looking white ceramics. Innocent looking old brazing solder... They don´t give you a warning, unless you know where they usually hide. 
Do not make the risk any greater by putting extra toxic chemicals into the soup. HF is something that you don´t want to work with, trust me. I did, in my scientific career once. With proper safety gear, hood etc. Dont take any chances to kill yourself unless you are skilled chemist with experience, and know what to do if anything go bad.
How would you dispose the fluoride/hydrofluoric waste afterwards ?


----------



## mmzhr (Dec 12, 2021)

orvi said:


> Sometimes it is not worth chasing the trace gold that could be trapped inside. Beryllium, cadmium stuff is still around and the danger is real. They just dont have that cross bones with skull pictogram on them when you have these chips n stuff in your hand. Looking pretty, gold plated... Innocent looking white ceramics. Innocent looking old brazing solder... They don´t give you a warning, unless you know where they usually hide.
> Do not make the risk any greater by putting extra toxic chemicals into the soup. HF is something that you don´t want to work with, trust me. I did, in my scientific career once. With proper safety gear, hood etc. Dont take any chances to kill yourself unless you are skilled chemist with experience, and know what to do if anything go bad.
> How would you dispose the fluoride/hydrofluoric waste afterwards ?


yes you are right
thanks for tips
i use sodium hydroxide for neutralizing of hydrofluoric acid


----------

